# Southampton Forum Meet - 17th August 2013



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

So, since we seem to have stumbled a bit recently on forum meets, let's hope that we can get a few for the first Southampton Meet for 4 years! 

Date:  17th August 2013
Time:  from 11 am

Venue: The Standing Order





30 The High Street
Southampton
Hampshire
SO14 2DF

The pub is just inside the Old Town, through the Bargate:




I checked the football fixtures and Southampton are away to West Brom in the first game of the season.

If people would like at some point we could do a tour of the medieval City Walls (involves a bit of step climbing). All the shops are very close at hand, the main attraction being West Quay shopping centre.

Let me know if you are coming!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

Just to tempt you further, there are 32 of these beauties dotted in and around the city until September:




​

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-23268301

http://www.southampton.gov.uk/Images/GoRhinos trail map A4 FINAL_tcm46-344829.pdf


----------



## jalapino (Jul 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Just to tempt you further, there are 32 of these beauties dotted in and around the city until September:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it alan....made me laugh!!!.....I so hope im not a bad luck charm if i say i will be there, but i will most deffinelty be there, hope more can come


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Love it alan....made me laugh!!!.....I so hope im not a bad luck charm if i say i will be there, but i will most deffinelty be there, hope more can come



Good to hear Ant  If no-one else comes we can go rhino spotting!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Good to hear Ant  If no-one else comes we can go rhino spotting!



I can honestly say that would be the first


----------



## Aoife (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooh I may actually be able to come!  I'm at my mums not a million miles away for a few days that weekend


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

Aoife said:


> Ooh I may actually be able to come!  I'm at my mums not a million miles away for a few days that weekend



That would be terrific!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 25, 2013)

Aoife said:


> Ooh I may actually be able to come!  I'm at my mums not a million miles away for a few days that weekend



< claps hands >


----------



## ypauly (Jul 25, 2013)

Me and jen are fairly sure we will make it.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Me and jen are fairly sure we will make it.



Excellent Paul


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## Mossey (Jul 28, 2013)

Lost on this thread. Whats happened. Thought we were meeting Brighton. Been researching places to stay and trains there ?!


----------



## ypauly (Jul 28, 2013)

There wasn't enough interest Mossey, so the location changed to try and attract a few more.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Lost on this thread. Whats happened. Thought we were meeting Brighton. Been researching places to stay and trains there ?!



Sorry Mossey, had to cancel Brighton due to the fact that only me and jalapino had signed up for it, and since we live fairly near to each other it seemed silly to go all the way to Brighton. Also, there have been requests in the past for a Hampshire Meet (although no-one actually seems to want to come!) We need to know some time in advance so that people who have a distance to travel can take advantage of cheaper train fares. Southampton is easy to get to from London though, it might just take a bit longer.


----------



## Mossey (Jul 28, 2013)

See you there then .  Might stay over for some photography   Can you recommend anywhere cheap nearby


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Mossey said:


> See you there then .  Might stay over for some photography   Can you recommend anywhere cheap nearby



Well, it would depend on what sort of place you want to stay in and what you want to do. I'd suggest having a look at Laterooms and seeing what you think might suit, then I could tell you what I think of the area. As I live here I haven't actually stayed in any hotels here! 

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv080600aDVCc/k16303677_southampton-hotels.aspx

You might also want to consider somewhere in the New Forest, or Bournemouth is just along the coast


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello, hopefully i'll be able to make it too


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2013)

daisymoo84 said:


> Hello, hopefully i'll be able to make it too



Excellent! I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## gabriele (Jul 31, 2013)

This time I will make it !
I have to tell you all about me LC diet and my Hba1c 6.5 % , in old money .
See you there .

Gabi


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2013)

gabriele said:


> This time I will make it !
> I have to tell you all about me LC diet and my Hba1c 6.5 % , in old money .
> See you there .
> 
> Gabi



Great news Gabi! I look forward to meeting you


----------



## jalapino (Aug 3, 2013)

Seems there will be a few of us going, look forward to seeing you all


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Seems there will be a few of us going, look forward to seeing you all



Not long to go!


----------



## Aoife (Aug 3, 2013)

I am assuming that the pub is easy to find and it's easy to spot a group of diabetics!!!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 3, 2013)

Aoife said:


> I am assuming that the pub is easy to find and it's easy to spot a group of diabetics!!!



Funny you should say that....will someone be holding a sign saying diabetics this way?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2013)

Aoife said:


> I am assuming that the pub is easy to find and it's easy to spot a group of diabetics!!!





jalapino said:


> Funny you should say that....will someone be holding a sign saying diabetics this way?



I'll bring my giant syringe


----------



## Aoife (Aug 3, 2013)

LOL at the giant syringe!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2013)

Aoife said:


> LOL at the giant syringe!



You think I'm joking don't you?


----------



## Mark T (Aug 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You think I'm joking don't you?


Although I think that one is a bit battered from where my little one got his hands on it at the last London meet.

Have to see if we can find you an even bigger one.


----------



## Aoife (Aug 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You think I'm joking don't you?



Hahaha No!
What a great identification prop!

Maybe you need to locate a giant jelly baby to go with it!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You think I'm joking don't you?



Love it!!....alan I would wet my pants if you did!!!! ....actually you have given me an idea!!!


----------



## D_G (Aug 8, 2013)

Alan kindly let me know about this event via the book of faces!

Im coming!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2013)

D_G said:


> Alan kindly let me know about this event via the book of faces!
> 
> Im coming!!!



Hurrah!


----------



## gabriele (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a peep inside The Standing Order pub today and was surprised at the size of the place.  May I therefore suggest that we meet on Saturday by the bookshelves.  If you enter through the main doors then walk past the far end of the bar, the bookshelves are on the right.

Gabi


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2013)

gabriele said:


> I had a peep inside The Standing Order pub today and was surprised at the size of the place.  May I therefore suggest that we meet on Saturday by the bookshelves.  If you enter through the main doors then walk past the far end of the bar, the bookshelves are on the right.
> 
> Gabi



Sounds good to me Gabi, hopefully the seats won't be taken up by anyone!


----------



## gabriele (Aug 13, 2013)

If the seats are taken, I'll fake a hypo and they'll give up their seats for us


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

Only a couple of days to go! I have the following people so far who have said they will be coming, can you confirm please? If anyone would like meeting from the train, or would like my mobile number, please send me a PM 

Attending:

Northerner
jalapino
gabriele
Aoife
ypauly and his nurse
Mossey
daisymoo84
D_G

Anyone else?


----------



## gabriele (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll take the ferry and will arrive  in Southampton @ 11 .
It will take me 5 - 10  minutes to walk to the pub . See you  at 11:10 .


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

gabriele said:


> I'll take the ferry and will arrive  in Southampton @ 11 .
> It will take me 5 - 10  minutes to walk to the pub . See you  at 11:10 .



See you there!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I'm really sorry guys.....I have some bad news for you....I will be there!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Well I'm really sorry guys.....I have some bad news for you....I will be there!



Oh dear!  What time to you think you will arrive? Will you be able to find the place OK?


----------



## jalapino (Aug 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear!  What time to you think you will arrive? Will you be able to find the place OK?



Well I im not sure if I should ride my bike or catch the train, my misses did say she would drop me of at the train station but how far is the station from the venue? not only that not very comfortable sitting there in bike gear!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Well I im not sure if I should ride my bike or catch the train, my misses did say she would drop me of at the train station but how far is the station from the venue? not only that not very comfortable sitting there in bike gear!



If you come out of the train station at the platform 4 side there is a free shuttle bus to the city centre (get off at West Quay), or it's a 10 minute walk up the hill


----------



## jalapino (Aug 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> If you come out of the train station at the platform 4 side there is a free shuttle bus to the city centre (get off at West Quay), or it's a 10 minute walk up the hill



Ok super...I have not checked times for train but I'm hoping to be with you guys for about 11.30ish


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Ok super...I have not checked times for train but I'm hoping to be with you guys for about 11.30ish



Great  I would say you are better on the train as you would have to find somewhere to park the bike anyway, which would probably mean a bit of a walk and extra expense.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Great  I would say you are better on the train as you would have to find somewhere to park the bike anyway, which would probably mean a bit of a walk and extra expense.



Wonderful I will see you all then ......I feel your pain to have to meet me guys!!!


----------



## Aoife (Aug 14, 2013)

If the gods are all willing I should be there between 11.30 - 12ish


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

Aoife said:


> If the gods are all willing I should be there between 11.30 - 12ish



Excellent! I've youtubed your name so I know how to pronounce it!


----------



## Aoife (Aug 14, 2013)

hahaha I appreciate the effort!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope the weather brightens up a bit, it's pouring down here today.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 16, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Hope the weather brightens up a bit, it's pouring down here today.



It,s supposed to be heavy rain tomorrow im afraid :0/


----------



## ypauly (Aug 16, 2013)

jalapino said:


> It,s supposed to be heavy rain tomorrow im afraid :0/



We'll just have to stay in the pub and get drunk then


----------



## jalapino (Aug 16, 2013)

ypauly said:


> We'll just have to stay in the pub and get drunk then



Ha ha! ;0)


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2013)

Have a good time all


----------



## ypauly (Aug 16, 2013)

Steff said:


> Have a good time all



Hope to Steff, Southampton is a place I have never been so am keen to see it. We got very very close once on a football trip to pompey though.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope you all have a good time 

I think the closest I've been to Southampton city centre is passing through Southampton central on my way to Bournemouth.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Hope to Steff, Southampton is a place I have never been so am keen to see it. We got very very close once on a football trip to pompey though.



It's been a nice sunny evening here, although they are predicting rain for tomorrow which is a shame. Southampton is a nice city, lots of parks and a couple of rivers, best preserved medieval walls in the country and all them rhinos currently 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It's been a nice sunny evening here, although they are predicting rain for tomorrow which is a shame. Southampton is a nice city, lots of parks and a couple of rivers, best preserved medieval walls in the country and all them rhinos currently
> 
> See you all tomorrow!



Medieval walls it is, just looked at ticket prices for the victory and the warrier ?17 for one person. Looks like finding something of interest in Southampton will be a better option lol.


Oh and my daughter and her boyfriend will be tagging along, so it would have cost me at least ?68 just to look at one ship lol ?136 for two.



Now I sound like a tight wad lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Medieval walls it is, just looked at ticket prices for the victory and the warrier ?17 for one person. Looks like finding something of interest in Southampton will be a better option lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and my daughter and her boyfriend will be tagging along, so it would have cost me at least ?68 just to look at one ship lol ?136 for two.
> ...



It's not such a bad deal if you live close enough, as you can get a ticket that lasts a year and allows you to see the Victory, Mary Rose and HMS Warrior as many times as you want. The Victory tour is really good 

Southampton city walls is free though, as are the rhinos!


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2013)

Same as you mark ill be going past it next week son is off to Poole for 10 days to see Granny


----------



## daisymoo84 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello, I'm 50/50 over tomorrow but hoping we'll be able to make it. Prob wouldn't be there until nearer 12. Hopefully meet you all tomorrow


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2013)

daisymoo84 said:


> Hello, I'm 50/50 over tomorrow but hoping we'll be able to make it. Prob wouldn't be there until nearer 12. Hopefully meet you all tomorrow



Would be nice to see you there 

I just checked the weather we might just escape the worst of it! 
I hope so I just ironed my shorts!!!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 17, 2013)

First step on the journey taken!!






















We are out of bed


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2013)

You have to start somewhere!!


----------



## Mossey (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi alan. Really sorry but not going to make today. Got to work today and tomorrow as client returning from holiday earlier than I realised and I want to  be out of house before they come back.  Little kiddies and wet paint don't go well together !  Really annoyed as was looking forward to coming down as going to miss end of sept meet as in Wales for that weekend.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2013)

daisymoo84 said:


> Hello, I'm 50/50 over tomorrow but hoping we'll be able to make it. Prob wouldn't be there until nearer 12. Hopefully meet you all tomorrow



Hope you can make it!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Hi alan. Really sorry but not going to make today. Got to work today and tomorrow as client returning from holiday earlier than I realised and I want to  be out of house before they come back.  Little kiddies and wet paint don't go well together !  Really annoyed as was looking forward to coming down as going to miss end of sept meet as in Wales for that weekend.



Aw, that's a shame  Perhaps see you in November in London?


----------



## Mossey (Aug 17, 2013)

Definitely London and I'll make sure nobody messes it up for me ! (Already in diary for 9th Nov. Presume nothing's changed)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who came along today, it was great meeting you all! Hope everyone gets back safe and sound


----------



## ypauly (Aug 17, 2013)

We in weymouth after stops in bourmouth poole sandbanks. This has turned into a propet road trip lol


----------



## ypauly (Aug 17, 2013)

And it was great meetinv some new faces, such good people


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2013)

Was so nice to meet you all 
P.s I still can't believe I did not notice the big syringe


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Was so nice to meet you all
> P.s I still can't believe I did not notice the big syringe



I'll try and get a bigger one for next time


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2013)

Good idea having a big syringe ! When we had the "Keswick" meet i told everyone a would have a copy of the times under my left arm & a carnation in my lapel (only joking but when you havnt seen anybody before  Hope you had good time


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'll try and get a bigger one for next time



He he....I bet you will!!!


----------



## gabriele (Aug 17, 2013)

Just like to thank Alan and everyone who made it to the Southampton forum today.  It was good to put faces to names and to talk to you all.
Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2013)

gabriele said:


> Just like to thank Alan and everyone who made it to the Southampton forum today.  It was good to put faces to names and to talk to you all.
> Looking forward to the next time.



It was wonderful to meet you to Gabriele 
It shows these meets really do help and gives everyone a chance to share there experiences.
Take care x


----------



## Steff (Aug 17, 2013)

hope u all had a lovely day, did the weather stay ok x

any piccies


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2013)

Steff said:


> hope u all had a lovely day, did the weather stay ok x
> 
> any piccies



Hi steff was very nice to meet everyone....but just as I left the heavens decided to let loose!!!

And I was in shorts!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL

Is Alan back home ok do u know? x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2013)

Steff said:


> hope u all had a lovely day, did the weather stay ok x
> 
> any piccies



No piccies Steff, forgot to take my camera with me (and my phone )

As I didn't venture out all day I was a bit surprised when I did emerge to see that there had clearly been some heavy rain!


----------



## Steff (Aug 17, 2013)

ahh your back safe, cool 

lol you and your memory


----------



## daisymoo84 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry we didn't make it- gutted.

Sounds like you all had a lovely time though


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2013)

daisymoo84 said:


> Sorry we didn't make it- gutted.
> 
> Sounds like you all had a lovely time though



I hope to see you at a future one daisymoo!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 18, 2013)

They're awfully quiet today, do you think they've all been arrested?


----------



## ypauly (Aug 18, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> They're awfully quiet today, do you think they've all been arrested?



We got back at midnight after leaving Weymouth just after 9. The idiots I shared a car with actually wanted to stop in Weston super-mare on the way back after what was already a comedy road trip


----------



## Aoife (Aug 18, 2013)

Was lovely to meet you all yesterday, great to put some faces to (user)names 
Looking forward to next time


----------



## jalapino (Aug 18, 2013)

Aoife said:


> Was lovely to meet you all yesterday, great to put some faces to (user)names
> Looking forward to next time



Ditto!!!


----------

